
Show HN: GraphQL Shopping Cart API - notrab
https://cartql.com
======
AJSturrock
Looks super simple and nice to use, great for those working with the JAMstack
building a custom experience! What are your plans for this going forward?

~~~
notrab
Thanks! I built it to scratch an itch, you can follow more of the story on IH
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/cartql](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/cartql)

I'm considering open sourcing the API and building more examples on how you
can embed this directly inside your GraphQL API with Apollo Federation.

The API is pretty basic right now but functioning, so thought I'd share.

------
notrab
I made a thing. Might be useful to someone. Might not.

